# The Postman Only Knocks Twice



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

We've a relief postie this week, the poor lad doesn't know the area, and as we're not graced with house numbers he forgot to deliver this, but, after asking at our local Bar Tabac, on his way back to the depot he stopped with my second Herma. Just had time to give it a quick clean up, now to decide on a new strap for it.










JtF


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

When we had a relief postie, my watch delivery went missing!









Mike


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

tixntox said:


> When we had a relief postie, my watch delivery went missing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I lived in Norfolk the post was regularly irregular, funnily enough no bills ever seemed to go missing though!

JtF


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Herma is a trade mark from both Otto Pfaff from Pforzheim in Germany and (more probably) the Anguenot Freres SA from Villers-le-Lac in france (registered in 1928).

Andreas


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mikrolisk said:


> Herma is a trade mark from both Otto Pfaff from Pforzheim in Germany and (more probably) the Anguenot Freres SA from Villers-le-Lac in france (registered in 1928).
> 
> Andreas


Thanks Andreas, as a beginner I found your website a goldmine of information already, thanks once again

JtF


----------

